# Clipped long coat- will it grow back?!



## rebecca-lawrence (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi

I have a long coat chihuahua and I had his coat clipped for summer as his fur is really thick. I have since read online that you shouldn't cut a chihuahuas fur because it might not grow back.

Has anyone here ever clipped their long coat chi? If so did the fur grow back and how long did it take?

Thanks!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

No i have never had mine clipped,but welcome to CP.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Welcome to CP 

The dogs fur will grow back, BUT it may take upto 2 years to get the full coat back!


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

As a general rule, dogs with double coats should never be shaved or clipped close. The coat can grow back just fine but in some cases it never quite grows back or grows back with a bad texture and strange thickness. You can google search for pictures of dogs who's hair grew back badly. 

I would never shave my dogs and they are working dogs that are outside, in the southern US, year round. They run agility, work sheep, and play ball with no problems in full coat (border collies). If you are really worried about your dog and he is outside during the summer doing athletic activities you can clip his belly and the insides of his hind legs. Make sure you provide water and shade when he is getting hot. But I wouldn't shave him again.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I clipped Ellie's a few times, but only because it grew in odd to begin with. It just looked terribly patchy and so I just took clippers with a long guard and trimmed off the scraggly parts. For the most part it looks natural if you hadn't seen her with a fuller coat before. But, I also don't really care if she ever gets a full coat in since I don't show her or anything. It also doesn't grow in differently. That said, keep in mind I only trim off the ends; so it's not a close trim at ALL. She still has at LEAST an inch of fur.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Sassy came to me clipped..it's taken quite awhile but it's mostly back!


----------



## rebecca-lawrence (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your replies! I'm going to hope it does grow back and then I think I'll leave it alone, apart from brushing it of course!


----------

